# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011



## xfishbonex (30. November 2011)

Es geht weiter viel Glück an euch #6Das Wetter spielt noch mit


----------



## Ickeforelle (30. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hei Andre,
Sage mal was ist mit deinem Kalender???#q
Haben wir schon den !.12. heute???
Nur weil du Kindern die Schoki aus dem Adventskalender moppst,|supergri
Ist am 30.11. noch nicht Dezember. #h

Gruß Ickeforelle


----------



## OssiHWI (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

nur noch 13 Tage, dann dürfen wir Ossis auch wieder Mefos jagen...man was ich mich freu...


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Bin schon heiss wie Frittenfett, 13 Tage stimmt genau, reingehauen...Maik


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Man seit ihr Arm dran :q


----------



## OssiHWI (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

lieber arm dran als Arm ab.....:vik:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Auch Ossis dürfen auf Meerforelle angeln. Muss man sich nur über die Landesgrenze bewegen und das geht mitlerweile ganz gut ohne die Selbstschußanlagen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

10 Tage noch! Vorfreude ist doch die ...., 
meine Rute tanzt schon Lambada im Keller, reingehauen


----------



## holzwurm (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Mann mann mann ... warum wurde der andere Tread geschlossen ?????
Ich hatte gedacht dan machst du schnell einen auf ....nach den eröffnen .....fand ich "euch" wieder..... also hier mal was von mir 


2.12.

Wo: Paulsgrund
Wasser: 7,5 grad trübe , 
Wind/w 4 
Morgens : 1 Nachläufer ,
Mittags ca 15:30  1 Silberblank ca 40er Schwimmt wieder.( zwei weitere Nachläufer bis zu den Füssen )
Womit: Blinker Hansen 

4.12 
Wo aulsgrund / Stohl
Wasser : 5,5grad ,trübe ,fast kein Wasser 
Wind : w 4/5
Was:Nichts bei mir dafür ein Nachbar eine 51er ,u bei Stohl ein anderer  auch eine so bei ca 50 ( nur von weiten gesehen am Galgen ) 
Stohl: 6-8 Angler auf der Sandbank


----------



## lemongrey (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
nehme am Wochenende 700 km Anfahrtsweg auf mich, in der Hoffnung auf Fehmarn eine Meerforelle zu fangen. ( Samstag und Sonntag) Ich habe schon einmal die Plätze Katharinenhof, Westermakelsdorf und auch vor der Fehmarnsundbrücke die Küste schon beangelt, frage mich aber, welche Stellen zu dieser Zeit und bei dem zu erwartenden Wind überhaupt Aussicht auf Erfolg bieten.
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo man gar nicht hingehen sollte und wo man es versuchen könnte.
Vielen Dank im voraus und schöne Grüße.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hallo Lemongrey,


guggst du hier:

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/fehmarn_fehmarnsund&wf_cmp=7

Für Samstag sind 8 bis 9 Beaufort aus West vorhergesagt. Da kannst du gerade mal da fischen, wo es dich nicht wegweht und die Brandung dich auch nicht wegspült.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## woern1 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich würde den Trip auch verschieben, wie Achim schon sagte, bei 8-9 Bft aus West geht fast nix mehr, Spass macht das nicht wirklich. Selbst an der Ostküste Fehmarns mit Steilküste hauts den Wind direkt aufs Wasser, da ist keine Windabdeckung mehr vorhanden. 
Auch Sonntag vormittags wirds mit 6-7 bzw. später 5-6 nicht wirklich gemütlich.

werner


----------



## lemongrey (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hallo,
danke für die Infos, aber gekniffen wird nicht.
Werde mich wohl warm anziehen müssen und lieber viel Wind als eisige Temperaturen wie letztes Jahr Anfang Dezember.
Grüße #6


----------



## Fleiginho (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Immer daran denken: Die Forelle denkt auch. Und was denkt die Forelle? Bei dem wind ist kein Angler da. Deshalb immer im Wind angeln. 

8-9 ist natürlich ein Brett, aber wenn es nur ne 5-6 wäre, könnt man gut im Wind FANGEN!


----------



## Hansen fight (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



lemongrey schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für die Infos, aber gekniffen wird nicht.
> Werde mich wohl warm anziehen müssen und lieber viel Wind als eisige Temperaturen wie letztes Jahr Anfang Dezember.
> Grüße #6


Na dann viel Spaß,schreib mal wie es war.|kopfkrat
Bei dem Wind hast Du keine Köderkontrolle und Dein Blinker surft auf den Wellen.|bigeyes


----------



## Lutz77987 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

weiss einer von euch, ob man in der nähe von cuxhaven gut mefos blinkern kann ?


----------



## Lutz77987 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

ist da jetzt nicht überall schonzeit


----------



## Meerforellenfan (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß,schreib mal wie es war.|kopfkrat
> Bei dem Wind hast Du keine Köderkontrolle und Dein Blinker surft auf den Wellen.|bigeyes



Stellt sich die Frage ob er überhaupt auf die Insel kommt
oder die Brücke gesperrt wird|kopfkrat


----------



## Lutz77987 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

ist nicht schonzeit für mefos ???


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

In SH dürfen blanke mit losen Schuppen entnommen werden.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Moin,

bei dem Südwest-Wind solltest Du es auch mal hier:

54.368224,11.028863

probieren.  (Bei Google Maps eingeben)
Ansonsten ist Katharinenhof doch ne gute Idee.
Westermarkelsdorf ist auch top, aber da bläst es dir dann seitlich ins Gesicht.

Petri, Jan   #6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei dem Südwest-Wind solltest Du es auch mal hier:
> 
> ...



Katharienhof vor Sonnenaufgang ist immer gut #6

vor allem das erste Loch rechts nah  am Ufer:q


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

ja, schön zum baden gehen


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

...man war das ein Ritt heute Morgen.....

.....gestern Abend dachte ich mir,ich muß nochmal los....die Wettervorhersage sagte nix gutes vorraus in HH,doch für meinen Stammplatz sah es gar nicht so schlecht,also los...kurz hinter HH dann Scheesturm....ätzend....in Büdelsdorf ein Kumpel eingeladen....Richtung Dänemark wurde es stetig besser....am Platz angekommen schien die Sonne,rein ins kalte nass.....ne zeitlang ging gar nix,dann direkt unter der Rutenspitze stieg ne "Kleene" ein......später funzte es bei mir nochmal...ne blanke Ü40er kam zum Vorschein,beim Kollegen ging nix.....es gab ein paar wenige Schneeschauer,ansonsten schien die Sonne,da wir die Steiküste im Rücken hatte....störte der Wind auch nicht.....alles in allem...wieder ein schöner Tag  :q


----------



## Meerforellenfan (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

na petri....geht doch


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

SAUBER#6morgen früh bin ich auch auf der bahn mal sehen ob ich auch glück habe und ne trutte nimmt meine geheime geheim fliege


----------



## holzwurm (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

ja die geheime gemeine geheim fliege ist immer die beste :vik:


----------



## woern1 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Wahrscheinlich in pink......??????


werner


----------



## holzwurm (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

kennt jemand das : man bindet eine fliege ( 1 mal ) nimmt sie mit ans wasser .... wirft.... fängt .... UND dann bei den nächsten würfen ab ins gebüsch auf nimmer wieder sehen.... 
#q


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



woern1 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich in pink......??????
> 
> 
> werner


 woher kennst du meine geheim fliege denn


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



holzwurm schrieb:


> kennt jemand das : man bindet eine fliege ( 1 mal ) nimmt sie mit ans wasser .... wirft.... fängt .... UND dann bei den nächsten würfen ab ins gebüsch auf nimmer wieder sehen....
> #q


 
Ne aber früher als teen. Man wirft und plötzlich hat man hinten wieder so ein Weidezaunfisch dran. Man versucht ihn loszutütern und bemerkt, es ist ein Zitteraal. Der Zaun war elektrisch. Beim zweiten mal tütern mit kleinen Stöckchen, dauert es ewig.


----------



## woern1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> woher kennst du meine geheim fliege denn



Naja, es gibts nur ganz wenige (eher so ganz wenige), die nur pink fischen (also Fliegen).|supergri|rolleyes

werner


----------



## woern1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



holzwurm schrieb:


> kennt jemand das : man bindet eine fliege ( 1 mal ) nimmt sie mit ans wasser .... wirft.... fängt .... UND dann bei den nächsten würfen ab ins gebüsch auf nimmer wieder sehen....
> #q



Deswegen Fliegen in dreifacher Ausfertigung binden:

1 x zum Fischen, 
1 x zum Abreissen
1 x für den guten Freund, der neben einem steht und mit seiner (anderen) Fliege nix fängt

TL

w.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

War gestern zwischen Bliesdorf und Grömitz 4 Stunden im Wasser.

Kumpel mit Fussel, ich mit Blech. War nichts los, kein Zupfer, kein Nachläufer, nicht einmal ein lausiger Leo.

Blöd, aber irgendwie war es trotzdem schön.


----------



## k-bay (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

8 mefos??
bei dir in der ecke? 
ich war heute bei rostock raus. morgens von 8-10 bei zuviel wind und 1 - 1,5m welle und dann nochmal von 13-15.30 bei idealem wetter. braune brühe bis zum geht nicht mehr. als ich grade gehen wollte, kam noch ein seehund vorbei und lachte mich aus


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Heute on tour gewesen nullnummer #q dafür konnte ich ein bißchen salzwasser saufen statt glühwein |supergri


	

		
			
		

		
	
:g


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Moin,


im Kieler Raum läuft es momentan beim Fliegenfischen nicht ganz so schlecht, zumindest wenn man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz ist.

Gestern Abend zwei Dorsche und eine kleine Forelle, die sich im Sprung wieder verabschiedete. Alles auf schwarzen 3-d-Streamer.

Heute nahm ein 48er Grönländer meinen braunen Optic Bugger. Aufgrund des bevorstehenden  Weihnachtsfests mit all seinen kulinarischen Zwängen hat er die Begegnung leider nicht unbeschadet überstanden. 










Viele Grüße!



Achim


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Petri!!  #6


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Petri Achim #6was ist das für ne rute die rolle ist doch ne RST oder


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Moin,




xfishbonex schrieb:


> Petri Achim #6was ist das für ne rute die rolle ist doch ne RST oder




Nenenee! 


|znaika: Die Rute ist eine Winston Boron XTR 9' # 6. Ein etwas älteres Semester, aber immer noch eine TOP Meerforellenrute (wer einmal gut kauft, hat viele Jahre Freude dran #6). Der Griff ist individuell gefertigt. 

Die Rolle ist eine ABEL Super 5. Auch schon ein älteres Modell. Funktioniert aber noch so perfekt wie am ersten Tag.


Danke für die Petries!



Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## laxvän (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Petri zum schönen Silberbarren#6


----------



## lemongrey (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

So, bin wieder heil von Fehmarn zurückgekommen mit 1800 km mehr (Meer) auf dem Tacho und einem Abendessen (Fisch) der für 2 reichte (ohne Sättigungsbeilage). Am Samstag vor der Sundbrücke, Westseite, am Klärwerk gefischt und alles abbekommen was von oben kam. Am schlimmsten war der kurze Schneesturm und innerhalb 10 Minuten war alles weiß. Hatte Schwierigkeiten meine Angeltasche am Ufer wieder zu finden, weil alles zugeschneit war. Dann war kurz sogar Sonne, dann wurde es wieder dunkler und der Wind kam voll von der Seite. Um 3 Uhr hab ich aufgegeben und im warmen Auto nochmals nach einer windgeschützen Stelle gesucht und am Katharinenhof sah es überraschend gut aus. Am Sonntag fiel das Aufstehen sehr schwer. die Eier mit Speck und Würstchen im IFA-Hotel schmeckten so lala wie immer, mussten aber für den ganzen Tag reichen. 1 Ltr. Cola und ein Snickers verteilten sich auf den Tag. Meine Hoffnung ruhte auf meinem Lieblingsblinker. Snaps 25gr. blau-silber. Um 11.Uhr als erster am Parkplatz am Katharinenhof und es sah gut aus, tatsächlich nur leicht gekräuseltes Wasser und etwas angetrübt.
Gleich unten angefangen und nach einer halben Stunde kurz Pause gemacht, weiter zu den größeren Steinen gewatet, eine  Zigarette angemacht und nur sachte ausgeworfen. Ein paar Umdrehungen gemacht und schon ein Biss, Zigarette ausgespuckt und der Drill war kurz und undramatisch. Der Alibi-Fisch war im Kescher und die Forelle hatte den Drilling voll im Schlund. An Zurücksetzen war daher nicht zu denken. Maßig war sie alle mal. Dann ging nichts mehr, trotz mehrerer Zigaretten und um 3 Uhr war Schluss, schliesslich wollte ich vor Mitternacht  wieder zu Hause sein. Anstrengend schön wars, wie immer.  Petri Heil !


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Petri, bei dem Aufwand auch verdient.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Das nenne ich enthusiasmus !!!!!!!
Das Petri hast Du dir mehr als verdient!


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Saubere Sache! Petri#6
Ich wollte, ich hätte auch Zeit für so was.  #q



lemongrey schrieb:


> So, bin wieder heil von Fehmarn zurückgekommen mit 1800 km mehr (Meer) auf dem Tacho und einem Abendessen (Fisch) der für 2 reichte (ohne Sättigungsbeilage). Am Samstag vor der Sundbrücke, Westseite, am Klärwerk gefischt und alles abbekommen was von oben kam. Am schlimmsten war der kurze Schneesturm und innerhalb 10 Minuten war alles weiß. Hatte Schwierigkeiten meine Angeltasche am Ufer wieder zu finden, weil alles zugeschneit war. Dann war kurz sogar Sonne, dann wurde es wieder dunkler und der Wind kam voll von der Seite. Um 3 Uhr hab ich aufgegeben und im warmen Auto nochmals nach einer windgeschützen Stelle gesucht und am Katharinenhof sah es überraschend gut aus. Am Sonntag fiel das Aufstehen sehr schwer. die Eier mit Speck und Würstchen im IFA-Hotel schmeckten so lala wie immer, mussten aber für den ganzen Tag reichen. 1 Ltr. Cola und ein Snickers verteilten sich auf den Tag. Meine Hoffnung ruhte auf meinem Lieblingsblinker. Snaps 25gr. blau-silber. Um 11.Uhr als erster am Parkplatz am Katharinenhof und es sah gut aus, tatsächlich nur leicht gekräuseltes Wasser und etwas angetrübt.
> Gleich unten angefangen und nach einer halben Stunde kurz Pause gemacht, weiter zu den größeren Steinen gewatet, eine  Zigarette angemacht und nur sachte ausgeworfen. Ein paar Umdrehungen gemacht und schon ein Biss, Zigarette ausgespuckt und der Drill war kurz und undramatisch. Der Alibi-Fisch war im Kescher und die Forelle hatte den Drilling voll im Schlund. An Zurücksetzen war daher nicht zu denken. Maßig war sie alle mal. Dann ging nichts mehr, trotz mehrerer Zigaretten und um 3 Uhr war Schluss, schliesslich wollte ich vor Mitternacht  wieder zu Hause sein. Anstrengend schön wars, wie immer.  Petri Heil !


----------



## Ines (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Kompliment, lemongrey!


----------



## schl.wetterangler (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Auch von mir Petri Heil tolles Foto

gruß  Andreas


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hallo Lemon 
bei so einen trip hätte ich dir ein ganz fetten 
ÜBERSPRINGER gegönnt #6


----------



## lemongrey (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für Eure freundliche Zustimmung.
Bei mir dauerts bis März oder April, bis ich wieder einen Tripp nach Fehmarn auf mich nehmen werde. Ihr habts gut und könnt froh sein, so nah der Ostsee zu sein.
In diesem Sinne allen frohe Weihnachten und ein dickes Petri Heil im nächsten Jahr. #h


----------



## OssiHWI (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich hab dann mal heute, zum Abschluss der Schonzeit in MV, noch ne 50er schwimmen gelassen.:vik:

Wann: Heute 14.12.11 7-9.30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Was: 50er Mefo,
Wind: 3-4 aus S - SW
Womit: Blech
Wasser: war nicht viel da aber glasklar

Kleine Anmerkung: Das war die 11. gefangene Meerforelle in der Schonzeit die wieder schwimmen durfte. Ab morgen geht es wieder anders lang...:kendlich:k!!!!!

#hOssi


----------



## Nargos (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Auch von mir Petri Heil tolles Foto
> 
> gruß  Andreas



foto? bei mir wird nichts angezeigt;+

trotzdem PETRI!


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Schönes Ding, Petri!  #6



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Ich hab dann mal heute, zum Abschluss der Schonzeit in MV, noch ne 50er schwimmen gelassen.:vik:
> 
> Wann: Heute 14.12.11 7-9.30
> Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
> ...


----------



## Ostseestipper (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Ich hab dann mal heute, zum Abschluss der Schonzeit in MV, noch ne 50er schwimmen gelassen.:vik:
> 
> Feiner Zug Ossi, ... ich freu mich schon auf meinen Urlaub nächste Woche |rolleyes. Hoffentlich hast Du ihr meine Adresse gegeben. |supergri
> 
> Gruß Mark


----------



## dirk.steffen (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Moin allesreits,

nachdem die Schonzeit (wie Ossi schon geschrieben hat) jetzt vorbei ist, will ich mich auch mal wieder melden #h.
War heute nachmittag mit Blech in Wismarer Bucht unterwegs. Wetter war ganz gut, Fische leider Fehlanzeige.


----------



## OssiHWI (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

ich weiß gar nicht was du hast Dirk, mir wurde ne kleine Mefo gemeldet. Soll wohl doch was da sein....|rolleyes

Auf in den Kampf Männer, das Wetter wird erstmal nicht besser...

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## k-bay (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

moinsen,
gestern gings wieder schamlos los auf mefo. von ca. 12-14 uhr, schietwetter und wind von der seite. eine kleine ca. 40er grönländer ging wieder schwimmen und hat dann wohl ihrem großen bruder von mir erzählt: BAMM, zehn meter unter land ein tierischer schlag, der mich aus dem üblichen geträume beim monotonen einholen des köders (kupfer) holte, ein lautes platschen an der wasseroberfläche genau vor mir und eine forelle die wehement den kopf hin und her schüttelte.
nach ca. einer minute lag sie in einem kleinen ausgewaschenen becken vor meiner nase. sichere und doch einfachere sache als ich dachte - DACHTE ich. eine weitere flucht, nach ca. 5 minuten drill um mehrere steine herum lag sie wieder in dem becken zu meinen füßen. "diesmal hab ich dich", dachte ich!! denn diesesmal riss die schnur unmittelbar über der noknot verbindung mit einem lauten knall.
nach einer schrecksekunde ließ ich die angel fallen, griff mit beiden händen nach dem schwimmenden biest vor mir und legte sie (ich weiss, nicht ganz waidgerecht) einen meter landwärts auf die steine. mannmannmann. ich schaute mich erstmal um: "hat das jemand gesehen"? doch ich war allein.
foto gabs dennoch. fettes biest!!


----------



## Nargos (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



k-bay schrieb:


> moinsen,
> gestern gings wieder schamlos los auf mefo. von ca. 12-14 uhr, schietwetter und wind von der seite. eine kleine ca. 40er grönländer ging wieder schwimmen und hat dann wohl ihrem großen bruder von mir erzählt: BAMM, zehn meter unter land ein tierischer schlag, der mich aus dem üblichen geträume beim monotonen einholen des köders (kupfer) holte, ein lautes platschen an der wasseroberfläche genau vor mir und eine forelle die wehement den kopf hin und her schüttelte.
> nach ca. einer minute lag sie in einem kleinen ausgewaschenen becken vor meiner nase. sichere und doch einfachere sache als ich dachte - DACHTE ich. eine weitere flucht, nach ca. 5 minuten drill um mehrere steine herum lag sie wieder in dem becken zu meinen füßen. "diesmal hab ich dich", dachte ich!! denn diesesmal riss die schnur unmittelbar über der noknot verbindung mit einem lauten knall.
> nach einer schrecksekunde ließ ich die angel fallen, griff mit beiden händen nach dem schwimmenden biest vor mir und warf sie (ich weiss, nicht ganz waidgerecht) landwärts auf die steine. mannmannmann. ich schaute mich erstmal um: "hat das jemand gesehen"? doch ich war allein.
> foto gabs dennoch. fettes biest!!



schöner fisch!! Petri Heil!
zum mefo-weitwurf sag ich mal nix...


----------



## Donald84 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

am ende doch besser so als wenn sie mit blinker etc  davonschwimmt 
petri!


----------



## k-bay (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

danke!!
und der (blinker) saß fest!!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Verdientes Petri an den Handfischmefofänger........lächel.....


----------



## Rhöde (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Dem schließe ich mich an #6 !!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ein dickes Petri von mir, absolut feines Silber, dass nenne ich mal ne "H(L)andlandung",reingehauen...MAIK


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Petri geiler fisch ich hätte die gleich an die steilküste gedonnert  schön fett ist sie ja das biest


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

...oh man...ich will auch wieder los...doch leider werde ich es erst wieder zwischen den Tagen schaffen :c

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Petri! 
Manchmal erfordern die Umstände blitzschnelle Entscheidungen#6
Du hast die richtige getroffen:vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

wobei die forelle in dem moment wahrscheinlich eh nicht wußte welche richtung......also die vorstellung sie zu greifen und zu werfen......ich hätte das zu gerne gesehen ......sorry....umso länger ich darüber nachdenke umso lustiger......ändert nix am fang ;-)


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Bei so einem Fisch hätte ich das reflexartig genauso gemacht!

Petri zum Überspringer #h


----------



## OssiHWI (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Petri zur Trutte, sieht richtig schön aus. allerdings hätte ich die Landungsmethode anders gewählt. Also ich hätte ihr einfach den Kopf abgebissen, das wäre "schonender" gewesen.

Schönes Ding und weitermachen....

|wavey:


----------



## holzwurm (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

zur Handlandung : ist die so gross aufgrund das die Steinlandung sie breit gemacht hat  

nee mal im ernst gut gemacht und dies ohne Schwimmen gehen ?
also bei meinem glück hätte ich zugegriffen UND wäre schwimmen gegangen OHNE Fisch in der Hand ,Handy im Ars.. Funkautoschlüssel defekt und dies gerne am ende der Welt so das irgendwer zu mir den ersatz Schlüssel bringen müsste .....


----------



## Ines (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



> also bei meinem glück hätte ich zugegriffen UND wäre schwimmen gegangen  OHNE Fisch in der Hand ,Handy im Ars.. Funkautoschlüssel defekt und dies  gerne am ende der Welt so das irgendwer zu mir den ersatz Schlüssel  bringen müsste .....


Kopfkino!|bigeyes|supergri

Petri zur Schleuderforelle!#6


----------



## sillomat (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Immer der Angel nach und ab zum Kap! Geile Bedingungen. Eine Strömungskante mit Kreidesediment direkt am Ufer, also leicht zu überwerfen. Diese Situation rechter Hand meines Steines. Linker Hand und vor mir leicht angetrübtes Wasser. Anglerherz was willst du mehr?
Drei Stunden auf dem Stein in munterer Gesellschaft eines Seehundes. Ich hätte nen Dokumentarfilm drehen können!?
Aber, so war mein Gedanke, wo der Junge Futter findet tut es auch die Meerforelle.
Und richtig gedacht. Fast hätte ich mein Unterfangen wegen Erfolglosikeit abgebrochen als ich hinter meinem Inliner einen Nachläufer erblickte. Ein kurzer Zupfer mit der Rute, der Blinker schoß auf der Schnur nach vorn, ließ den Haken mit roter Perle einen Augeblick frei schweben und dann war die Latte krum
Zwar "nur" ein 47 cm Fisch aber diesen beim rauben zu beobachten und ihn dann noch auf die Schuppen zu legen war schon ein tolles Erlebnis!


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

geiler fisch :gund das riff sieht auch lecker aus :l


----------



## fischlandmefo (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Petri auch vom Fischland!!!
An der Stelle war ich auch schon erfolgreich...!
Weiter so und Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Slotterwobbel (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Heute mal wieder seid langen an der Kieler-Förde , den Meerforellen nachgestellt.
Und was soll ich sagen nach dem 5ten Würf konnte ich eine 50iger, feinstes Silber landen. Zum schluss hatte ich noch eine 40iger , die aber wieder Schwimmen durfte.
Hat mal wieder richtig spass gemacht, Morgen auf ein neues.

Gruss Slotterwobbel


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Sauber jungs :gso ne bilder wollen wir sehen


----------



## Rhöde (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ohhhh, wie ist das schön, so schön.........

Dickes Petri !


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Oh, was für geile Fische. Petri!


----------



## k-bay (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

PETRI! lasst es euch schmecken!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Mefiez-Vous!!!

Petri!

Und ich kann dieses WE wieder nicht los :c

Schei... auf Weihnachten !


----------



## Meerforellenfan (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Verdientes Petri, freu mich auch schon auf das nächste mal


----------



## smith1337 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

@sillomat: dickes petri!!! mönsch, da werd ich ja ganz hippelig und strapaziere schon wieder die rollen von meinem bürostuhl |rolleyes im frühjahr kannst auf jedenfall mit mir rechnen! und du weißt wann das frühjahr anfängt?!|kopfkrat


----------



## sillomat (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



smith1337 schrieb:


> @sillomat: dickes petri!!! mönsch, da werd ich ja ganz hippelig und strapaziere schon wieder die rollen von meinem bürostuhl |rolleyes im frühjahr kannst auf jedenfall mit mir rechnen! und du weißt wann das frühjahr anfängt?!|kopfkrat


ab März hab ich ein Gästezimmer


----------



## Slotterwobbel (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hallo zusammen#h,bin wieder von meiner Tour zurück.
Es war Heute noch besser als gestern, inerhalb einer 1/2 stunde habe ich etliche Meerforellen an der oberfläche rauben gesehendarunter auch eine richtig fette, aber sie wollten nicht so richtig beißen :c etliche anfasser , die ich nicht mitbekommen habe , trotz Blinker wechsel.
Aber die ausdauer hatt sich doch noch gelohnt ,
konnte eine schöne Regenbogenforelle , und eine kleine Meerforelle, die wieder schwimmt Landen.
Also ran ans Wasser, wer nicht losgeht Fängt auch nichts.#d

Gruss Slotterwobbel


----------



## Meerforellenfan (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Mein neid ist mit Dir !!!!   Fettes Petri


----------



## Seatrout68 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

War heute auf Rügen los, plötzlich hat ein "Fischer" die Stelle entdeckt und mal schnell alles "abgenetzt".Das Anheben des Netzes zeigte mir eine tote 60ger und eine richtig schöne Forelle in den 70gern, die sich freuen kann, dass sie in Zukunft noch Gewicht und Länge zulegen darf.


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Seatrout68 schrieb:


> War heute auf Rügen los, plötzlich hat ein "Fischer" die Stelle entdeckt und mal schnell alles "abgenetzt".Das Anheben des Netzes zeigte mir eine tote 60ger und eine richtig schöne Forelle in den 70gern, die sich freuen kann, dass sie in Zukunft noch Gewicht und Länge zulegen darf.



Alles richtig gemacht....die Forelle wirds dir danken #r


----------



## Seatrout68 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Wirklich schade um die Fische. Stand 2 Stunden im Wasser ohne Erfolg. Habe die Biosphäre informiert, die prüfen das.Auf wenige Meter so tolle Fische. Was mag in den anderen 100 Metern gewesen sein?


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

:gne steelhead fehlt mir noch :ghättes mal ne fliege dran hängen sollen denn hättes du bestimmt noch was bekommen |supergri
wenn die kein bock auffen blinker haben denn vielleicht auf ein nachtisch 
es geht ja was 
geil und ich hab urlaub :vik:


----------



## Seatrout68 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Gute Idee, denke meine Frau hat wohl morgen kein Verständnis für unsere Leidenschaft und ich muss die Tanne reinholen. Schönen Urlaub und schöne Weihnachten und noch mehr Petri|supergri


----------



## Slotterwobbel (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :gne steelhead fehlt mir noch :ghättes mal ne fliege dran hängen sollen denn hättes du bestimmt noch was bekommen |supergri
> wenn die kein bock auffen blinker haben denn vielleicht auf ein nachtisch
> es geht ja was
> geil und ich hab urlaub :vik:


 
Hatte eine Fliege als beifänger drann , vieleicht hätte ich es nochmal mit n Spiro probieren sollen.#q
Dann schön Urlaub , und wir warten auf dein Bericht.#6


----------



## Slotterwobbel (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Seatrout68 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, denke meine Frau hat wohl morgen kein Verständnis für unsere Leidenschaft und ich muss die Tanne reinholen. Schönen Urlaub und schöne Weihnachten und noch mehr Petri|supergri


 
werde wohl auch nicht mehr dieses Jahr loskommen;+, aber bis Jan ist ja nicht mehr weit.#6
Schöne Festtage euch#h


----------



## k-bay (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Seatrout68 schrieb:


> War heute auf Rügen los, plötzlich hat ein "Fischer" die Stelle entdeckt und mal schnell alles "abgenetzt".Das Anheben des Netzes zeigte mir eine tote 60ger und eine richtig schöne Forelle in den 70gern, die sich freuen kann, dass sie in Zukunft noch Gewicht und Länge zulegen darf.



Total geil! Du bist mein persönlicher Weihnachtsheld!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Seatrout68 schrieb:


> War heute auf Rügen los, plötzlich hat ein "Fischer" die Stelle entdeckt und mal schnell alles "abgenetzt".Das Anheben des Netzes zeigte mir eine tote 60ger und eine richtig schöne Forelle in den 70gern, die sich freuen kann, dass sie in Zukunft noch Gewicht und Länge zulegen darf.


 
Nachdem hier alle Klatschen, was ich natürlich total nicht verstehe, #h sollten wir so etwas aber bitte hier nicht einstellen. Es verstößt gegen mehrere Gesetze. Ein Sportfischer muß sich 100m von Stellnetzen fernhalten. Das entnehmen von Fischen ist Diebstahl etc. Da warten nur einige drauf, um uns das Angeln noch etwas mehr zu beschneiden. In einigen Gebieten ist genau aus diesem Grund das Angeln von Schwimmkörpern untersagt. Also Belly Boat, Boot und SOT sind da nicht mehr erlaubt. In den USA haben sich gerade jugendliche mit einem Bild von sich und ihrer Beute bei Facebook ihr Grab geschaufelt.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Nachdem hier alle Klatschen, wa ich natürlich total nicht verstehe, #h sollten wir so etwas aber bitte hier nicht einstellen. Es verstößt gegen mehrere Gesetze. Ein Sportfischer muß sich 100m von Stellnetzen fernhalten. Das entnehmen von Fischen ist Diebstahl etc. Da warten nur einige drauf, um uns das Angeln noch etwas mehr zu beschneiden. In einigen Gebieten ist genau aus diesem Grund das Angeln von Schwimmkörpern untersagt. Also Bealy Boat, Boot und SOT sind da nicht mehr erlaubt. In den USA haben sich gerade jugendliche mit einem Bild von sich und ihrer Beute bei Facebook ihr Grab geschaufelt.



Irendwie typisch Deutsch............ohne Worte


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Irendwie typisch Deutsch............ohne Worte


 

Ja leider, das Brodtner Ufer ist eines der Gebiete. Solltest aber gerade du doch wissen. Lübecker Fischereirecht. Satzung: "In den Fischereibezirken II, III, und IV darf nur vom Ufer aus geangelt werden. Das Angeln vom Boot ist auch in dem Bereich des Fischereibezirkes IV verboten, der sich von der Linie zwischen der Norder- und der Südermole sowie der seewärtigen Begrenzung gem. § 1 Abs. 1 Buchstabe b), ergibt."

Lübecker-Bucht-Fall
Als nicht eindeutig feststellbar erachtete das Gericht die seewärtige Grenze des Fischerei- sowie des Schifffahrtshoheitsgebiets Lübecks. Zur Festlegung dieser Grenzen legte das Gericht Zweckmäßigkeitserwägungen zugrunde: Zum einen müsse zur Vermeidung von Interessenkonflikten die Grenze der Fischereihoheit mit der Grenze der Schifffahrtshoheit übereinstimmen; zudem müsse der Grenzverlauf auch schifffahrtstechnisch zweckmäßig sein. Das Gericht entschied sich sodann für den im Antrag Lübecks genannten Grenzverlauf, nämlich als Grenze nach Nordosten die Linie zwischen Harkenbeckmündung im Südosten und Gömnitzer Turm im Nordwesten sowie als Grenze nach Nordwesten das vom Brodtener Grenzpfahl – dieser markierte die damalige die Grenze zwischen den Ländern Oldenburg und Lübeck – auf vorgenannte Linie gefällte Lot.

Einschränkend stellte das Gericht fest, dass sowohl Lübeck in dem Teil der Bucht, in dem ihm die Fischereihoheit zustehe, den mecklenburgischen Fischern in hergebrachtem Umfang Mitbefischungsrecht einzuräumen habe, als auch Mecklenburg-Schwerin in seinem Küstenabschnitt zwischen Harkenbeckmündung und Tarnewitz lübeckischen Fischern gemäß Art. 110 Abs. 2 WRV unter denselben Bedingungen Fischereiausübung einzuräumen habe wie mecklenburgischen Fischern.

Ein Argument was am Brodtener Ufer wirkt, kann ganz schnell ausgeweitet werden. Und da sich die Angler und Fischer in MV eh schon in den Haaren liegen, da die Fischer einen die Netze direkt vor die Füße werfen.............. Also bitte keine Munition noch reichen.

Eine gute Nachricht gibt es aber. Die KüFO in MV soll wieder aufgemacht und neu verhandelt werden. Herr Pipping, Vorsitzender des LAV-MV will sich noch einmal für die Wattangler einsetzen, wenn er es denn nicht wieder vergisst. Er zeigte sich verwundert, *da es keine Beschwerden bei ihm gegeben hat*, das man immer noch nicht in MV auf Meerforelle angeln kann . Tel. 03860 56030.  

Quelle. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lübecker-Bucht-Fall


----------



## OssiHWI (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Er zeigte sich verwundert, *da es keine Beschwerden bei ihm gegeben hat*, das man immer noch nicht in MV auf Meerforelle angeln kann . Tel. 03860 56030.


 
kann man doch...man muss nur die richtigen Ecken kennen. Dann geht das sogar gänzlich ohne störende Einwirkung der Fischer!!!

|wavey:Ossi

P.S.: Nummer ist gespeichert!!!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Eine gute Nachricht gibt es aber. Die KüFO in MV soll wieder aufgemacht und neu verhandelt werden. Herr Pipping, Vorsitzender des LAV-MV will sich noch einmal für die Wattangler einsetzen, wenn er es denn nicht wieder vergisst.
> 
> *Er zeigte sich verwundert, da es keine Beschwerden bei ihm gegeben hat, das man immer noch nicht in MV auf Meerforelle angeln kann .* Tel. 03860 56030.
> 
> ...


----------



## OssiHWI (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

das geht mir allerdings genauso....|kopfkrat


----------



## ADDI 69 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt.....

und zu dieser Zitatpassage:
Einschränkend stellte das Gericht fest, dass sowohl Lübeck in dem Teil  der Bucht, in dem ihm die Fischereihoheit zustehe, den mecklenburgischen  Fischern in hergebrachtem Umfang Mitbefischungsrecht einzuräumen habe,  als auch Mecklenburg-Schwerin in seinem Küstenabschnitt zwischen  Harkenbeckmündung und Tarnewitz lübeckischen Fischern gemäß Art. 110 Abs. 2 WRV unter denselben Bedingungen Fischereiausübung einzuräumen habe wie mecklenburgischen Fischern.

tja.....nich genug das wir uns mit unseren Fischern von hier vor Ort rumplagen müssen....ne die aus Holstein och noch#qnehmen sie ja auch mit Kusshand war hier so dicht unter Land fischen zu dürfen. Den Backhaus müssten sie absägen,der weiß doch gar nicht um die Zustände vor Ort,und wie es um die heimischen Angler bestellt ist scheint den sowieso nicht zu interessieren.Sonst hätte der sich schon längst mal auf seinen Hosenboden gesetzt und seine Hausaufgaben gemacht.#d


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Lovefield1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eine gute Nachricht gibt es aber. Die KüFO in MV soll wieder aufgemacht und neu verhandelt werden. Herr Pipping, Vorsitzender des LAV-MV will sich noch einmal für die Wattangler einsetzen, wenn er es denn nicht wieder vergisst.
> ...


----------



## Rhöde (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Und ich habe heute drei Trutten gefangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Leider zu klein; schwimmen wieder.
In die Netze ?
Ja ja, ein wohl niemals endendes Thema !

Euch noch schöne Tage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Moin, hat sich was in der Smileyliste geändert, oder gibt es legetime Möglichkeiten auf andere Systeme zu zugreifen?
Bin nicht unbedingt der Smileyanhängtyp, aber die Vielfalt machts...
Im Portal-Fehmarn-Angler besteht eine riesige Auswahl, zu mindestens haben sie den Kotzi, wahrscheinlich auch eine unendliche Geschichte, reingehauen...


----------



## OssiHWI (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

war heute jemand zufällig in Redewisch? Ich wollte vielleicht morgen mal nen Versuch starten...


----------



## dirk.steffen (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich war am 21.
Wasser extrem trübe (dürfte jetzt aber anders sein). Etwas weiter druaßen etliche Netze. Kein Kontakt.


----------



## holzwurm (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

das sind die besten meldungen 

HATTE FISCH GEFANGEN....
oder 
ICH WAR LOS .....

das ist so nutzlos wie ne Palme am Nordpol.
Aber selbst infos ziehen wenn jemand was mit vernünftigen infos rein stellt.
Wenn das so weitergeht stellen alle nur noch Fotos vom Fisch rein und alle antworten dann 
*PETRI.....*


----------



## dirk.steffen (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

@Holzwurm:
In dem Beitrag über meinem hatte Ossi gefragt wer in Redewisch war. Da kein Beitrga dazwischen ist, dachte es ist klar, daß sich die Antwort darauf bezieht.
Hätte vlt. noch die Wetterdaten schreiben können :-(
Also es war bedeckt, teilweise Nieselregen, Lufttemperatur ca. 6°C, Wind O-SO 3-4, Wassertemperatur nicht gemessen.
Hoffe das reicht an Info´s. Ach ja, Köder waren dieverse Blinker aus meiner Box. #6

P.S. Deinen vorletzten Satz ignorier ich mal einfach |uhoh:


----------



## OssiHWI (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Danke Dirk.Steffen - mir hätte der erste Beitrag auch schon gereicht, da sich meine Frage ja indirekt auf die Netze bezogen hat. Dass nen HHer mehr Infos benötigt ist irgendwie verständlich - er weiss ja nicht wie an der Küste das Wetter war/ist. Und wie das Wetter die letzten Tage war, weiss ich selbst. Ich wohn ja um die Ecke. Oder da ist nur wieder jemand frustriert, dass ihn seine Frau nicht ans Wasser lässt über Weihnachten...Also sei nicht so hart mit ihm, er kann nichts dafür....

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## Slotterwobbel (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich konnte einfach bei diesen Wetter nicht zu Hause auf dem Sofa sitzen, es kribelte in meinen Finger ( die Meerforellen haben gerufen ) Also von Frau das o.k. geholt und ab ans Wasser.
Die bedingungen waren nicht schlecht, ablandiger Wind, und wasser Klar bei 6 grad.
Nach guten 2 stunden dann der ersehnte Biss, kurz unter Land.
Dachte erst es sei eine GROßE , da sie sich garnicht vom fleck bewegte, und stark mit den Kopf geschüttelt hat.
Aber hauptsache eine Forelle die ihr maß gerade wohl hatte , und in zwei Jahren sich bei mir wieder melden wollte.:q


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Dickes Weihnachtspetri, Gnosjödraget blue/silver ist auch einer meiner Favoriten, 
schöne Fotos, sag mal wo war das noch mal genau :q
reingehauen...


----------



## OssiHWI (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Wann: heute 26.12.2011 
Wer: Ich
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wind: SW 4
Wasser: glasklar
Womit: Kupfersnaps 20g
Was: MeFo 68 cm 3,4kg:vik: :l


----------



## holgerson (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

@Ossi: Na aber ein DICKES Petri!!!


----------



## Slotterwobbel (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Dickes Weihnachtspetri, Gnosjödraget blue/silver ist auch einer meiner Favoriten,
> schöne Fotos, sag mal wo war das noch mal genau :q
> reingehauen...


 Ja  das sind auch meine Favoriten , orange/ gelb ist auch super fängig.
war an der kieler Förde ( Falkenstein)|wavey:


----------



## Slotterwobbel (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ossi , auch ein Fettes Petri von mir, super Fisch:vik:


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

glückwunsch zur trutte... die war dir gegönnt...

p.s. wie siehts mit netzte aus???

wollen morgen los...

gruß vossi


----------



## Meerforellenfan (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Wann: heute 26.12.2011
> Wer: Ich
> Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
> Wind: SW 4
> ...



Man Ossi was für ein schöner Fisch !!!!!
Der war ja mit ansagen #6


----------



## OssiHWI (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

@ Vossi

keine Ahnung wie es da aussieht, bin nicht in Redewisch gewesen, da ich heute morgen nicht aus dem Bett gekommen bin...

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was die Fishbone heute so geschafft hat. Wollte der nicht auch ins Wasser?


----------



## Rhöde (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Wann: heute 26.12.2011
> Wer: Ich
> Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
> Wind: SW 4
> ...


 
Goil, die muß glatt nochmal gezeigt werden. Dickes Petri !!!


----------



## Steinbuttt (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

WOW Ossi, auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil! Klasse Fisch!#6

Ich komme leider erst wieder im Januar ans Wasser!:c

Gruß Heiko


----------



## holzwurm (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

_@ ossihwi & dirk steffen
es begab sich zu einer zeit da war dieses " habe gefangen und hier das Foto und nun alle klatschen" sehr verbreitet.
Ich nahm fälschlicher weise an das dies mal wieder so etwas sei.
Zu dem ist doch so was nett zu wissen den zb in Schleimünde war Heute 5,5 grad und in der Eckernförderbucht ( bei der Marine ) 7 grad.
Mal sehen was morgen geht.
Infos folgen muss Tackel umbauen !
_


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

#6SCHÖNES DING MEIN LIEBER #6und volle gönnung


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich war erst auf fehmarn braune suppe schnell auffen festland gefahren 
leicht angetrübt und schöne leichte strömung gehabt 
:gpattegrisen drauf 8rute und los 
3 mefos die alle wieder schwimmen 
freitag gehts weiter #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

[QUOTE=OssiHWI;3510496

MeFo 68 cm 3,4kg


Wat fürn`Saisonstart, dickes Petri auch von mir!
Na dann geht die Woche ja noch was und ich kann nicht mitmischen, |gr:,reingehauen...


----------



## Ostseestipper (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Mööönsch Ossi,

Saaaubäääär :vik:, ich gönns Dir. Dickes Petri #6.

Ich war letzte Woche auch 3x los. Immer an unserem "Sturmstrand". Fisch war ganz gut da. Hat aber sehr spitz gebissen und fast nur auf Springerfliege.

Die nächsten Male gehts dann an den "Winterplatz".

P.S.: Für alle die auf der Jagd nach den berühmten Geheimstellen sind :g. Es gibt sie nicht. Die Ostseeküste in Deutschland ist vollständig erkundet und sogar bei Google Earth u.s.w. öffentlich einzusehen. Es geht im wesentlichen darum Wassertemperatur, Jahreszeit und Wetter mit seiner Erfahrung |kopfkrat, Geduld und ein wenig Glück :q(auch das gehört dazu) zu kombinieren und einfach ans Wasser zu gehen/fahren. Alle Fänger die hier posten sind wesentlich öfter am Strand, als das Sie Fangbeiträge schreiben #a. Wer wenig eigene Erfahrung hat kann im www und in diversen Büchern/Zeitschriften viel Theorie-Erfahrung sammeln. Mann muss sich dann aber trotzdem auf den Weg zum Strand machen, vorm Sofa beißt kein Fisch |bigeyes.
Also raus ans Wasser und fangt Euren Fisch damit wir Eure Meldungen lesen können.

Ich freu mich drauf, 
Gruß Mark


----------



## k-bay (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> ....Alle Fänger die hier posten sind wesentlich öfter am Strand, als das Sie Fangbeiträge schreiben ....vorm Sofa beißt kein Fisch |bigeyes.
> Gruß Mark


perfekt!!
im übrigen auch fetten lob von mir an ossi!

wer interesse an wind-, temperatur- und strömungsvorhersagen hat, kann sich für die nächsten 48 stunden auch hier schlauer machen!
morgen gehts für mich wieder los .. dem wind trotzen


----------



## sillomat (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

*Mal was ganz anderes zwischendurch! Da sich viele unserer Traumstrände an Steilküsten befinden, empfehle ich diese genau zu beobachten. Am Kap Arkona auf Rügen gab es heute Nachmittag einen größeren Kreideabbruch mit Verschütteten. Ein 10 jähriges Mädchen wird noch vermisst (http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/kreideabbruch119.html). 
Genau an dieser Stelle habe ich am Donnerstag noch den Mefos nachgestellt.
Ich will mit diesem Text keinen maßregeln oder sagen bleibt von meinen Stränden fern! Es ist mir nur wichtig, gerade den vielen Gastanglern, den Hinweis zu geben im Zweifelsfall einen anderen Spott zum fischen in Betracht zu ziehen. Gerade auf Rügen gibt es sehr aktive Steilküsten mit beliebten Angelstränden, z.B. Kap Arkona, Vitt, einige Abschnitte der Bucht Tromper Wiek ab Drewoldke, die Strände vom Bakenberg bis Dranske und teile des Strandes zwischen Mukran Fährhafen und Sassnitz.
*


----------



## MeFo_83 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

schlimm genug das sowas passiert! aber an weihnachten ist es immer doppelt schlimm zu lesen!!


----------



## Rhöde (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

@ Ostseestipper |good:


Silomat das hat nichts mit maßregeln zu tun. Routine ist das Schlimmste. Sowas öffnet die Augen und muß immer wieder angesprochen werden. Lieber einmal mehr nach oben schauen !
Traurig was da passiert ist. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass das Mädel vor Schreck nur weggerannt ist.


----------



## Tench 01 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Mööönsch Ossi,
> 
> Saaaubäääär :vik:, ich gönns Dir. Dickes Petri #6.
> 
> ...


<<<<<sda 

<<DA IRRST DU DICH ABER GEWALTIG DIE HOT SPOTS GIBT ES, MAN MUSS NUR wissen wo. Von ERFAHRUNGEN die man selbst gemacht hat oder aus Überlieferungen wie ich sie erleben durfte von einem ältern ANGLER der mich in die Mefo- fischerei eingeführt hat. diese Stellen wird dir niemand preisgeben sie sind top secrect und das ist gut so .MORGEN  GEHT ES LOS IN DIE FLUTEN:m


----------



## Meerforellenfan (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> <<<<<sda
> 
> <<DA IRRST DU DICH ABER GEWALTIG DIE HOT SPOTS GIBT ES, MAN MUSS NUR wissen wo. Von ERFAHRUNGEN die man selbst gemacht hat oder aus Überlieferungen wie ich sie erleben durfte von einem ältern ANGLER der mich in die Mefo- fischerei eingeführt hat. diese Stellen wird dir niemand preisgeben sie sind top secrect und das ist gut so .MORGEN  GEHT ES LOS IN DIE FLUTEN:m



bist ja ein held|bigeyes


----------



## Tench 01 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



meerforellenfan schrieb:


> bist ja ein held|bigeyes


see ombre


----------



## k-bay (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> <<<<<sda
> 
> <<DA IRRST DU DICH ABER GEWALTIG DIE HOT SPOTS GIBT ES, MAN MUSS NUR wissen wo. Von ERFAHRUNGEN die man selbst gemacht hat oder aus Überlieferungen wie ich sie erleben durfte von einem ältern ANGLER der mich in die Mefo- fischerei eingeführt hat. diese Stellen wird dir niemand preisgeben sie sind top secrect und das ist gut so .MORGEN  GEHT ES LOS IN DIE FLUTEN:m



schon fast niedlich wie du versuchst einen mythos aufrecht zuerhalten oder einfach nur dran glaubst. 
wie du allerdings ganz richtig und keineswegs anders als dein vorredner festgestellt hast, ist die *eigene erfahrung* der entscheidene punkt der häufig den unterschied zwischen fang und schneider ausmacht. glück gehört allerdings auch immer dazu. 
was jetzt in diesem zusammenhang das wort "*hotspot*" betrifft, gibt es nunmal *orte* an denen ich bei *bestimmten bedingungen* (wind + jahreszeit (temperatur)und daraus resultierend, strömung + trübung) besser gefangen habe als an anderen. das liegt aber nur daran, dass ich viel angeln war und entsprechend oft auch schneider geblieben bin.
es ist also *kein geheimnis* wo ich angeln gehe. auch nicht wann und womit. nur angeln gehen, muss jeder selbst!!|bla:


----------



## Tench 01 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

|good:|good:|good:





k-bay schrieb:


> schon fast niedlich wie du versuchst einen mythos aufrecht zuerhalten oder einfach nur dran glaubst.
> wie du allerdings ganz richtig und keineswegs anders als dein vorredner festgestellt hast, ist die *eigene erfahrung* der entscheidene punkt der häufig den unterschied zwischen fang und schneider ausmacht. glück gehört allerdings auch immer dazu.
> was jetzt in diesem zusammenhang das wort "*hotspot*" betrifft, gibt es nunmal *orte* an denen ich bei *bestimmten bedingungen* (wind + jahreszeit (temperatur)und daraus resultierend, strömung + trübung) besser gefangen habe als an anderen. das liegt aber nur daran, dass ich viel angeln war und entsprechend oft auch schneider geblieben bin.
> es ist also *kein geheimnis* wo ich angeln gehe. auch nicht wann und womit. nur angeln gehen, muss jeder selbst!!|bla:


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Und 2 ist das Meerforellen Angeln leichter geworden :q nur der Köder im wasser bringt euch den fisch und nicht das internet 
es gibt soviele stellen wo fische sich rumtreiben


----------



## prime caster 01 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

hallo habe eine frage kennt sich jemant mit fliegenruten aus würde gerne damit anfangen habe aber kp was ich kaufen soll


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

die neue sage one in 8 oder 7 :vik:geiler stock 
die macht was sie will #6


----------



## volkerm (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Sieh zu, dass Du eine Loomis IMX oder GLX bekommst.
Mittlerweile recht rar, aber machbar.
Besser als Sage#6!


----------



## schlaufenwilly (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



holzwurm schrieb:


> _@ ossihwi & dirk steffen
> es begab sich zu einer zeit da war dieses " habe gefangen und hier das Foto und nun alle klatschen" sehr verbreitet.
> Ich nahm fälschlicher weise an das dies mal wieder so etwas sei.
> Zu dem ist doch so was nett zu wissen den zb in Schleimünde war Heute 5,5 grad und in der Eckernförderbucht ( bei der Marine ) 7 grad.
> ...


Was will uns Holzwurm sagen???
Keine Infos über Fänge und keine Bilder???
Klärt mich boitte auf.


----------



## Slotterwobbel (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Bin von meiner Tour an der Kieler -Förde zurück, ständiger niesel- regen hat es nicht gerade angenehm gemacht.
Bis auf eine die ich im Drill verloren habe|splat:war Heute nichts zu machen, aber es kann ja nicht immer ein Fisch am Gürtel hängen#d


----------



## Meerforellenfan (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Slotterwobbel schrieb:


> Bin von meiner Tour an der Kieler -Förde zurück, ständiger niesel- regen hat es nicht gerade angenehm gemacht.
> Bis auf eine die ich im Drill verloren habe|splat:war Heute nichts zu machen, aber es kann ja nicht immer ein Fisch am Gürtel hängen#d



wenigstens durftest du seeluft schnuppern und einen drill erleben........ich wollte ich wäre endlich mal wieder am wasser aber schön zu lesen das was geht!


----------



## k-bay (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

bei uns in HRO fängt eine bekannte gruppe skrupelloser angler massig absteiger. untermaßig und ausgehungert wandern die bei denen ins tütchen. habs von einigen ecken schon gehört und gestern selbst gesehen. 
ich such jetzt erstmal die telenummer der fischereiaufsicht ...


----------



## Slotterwobbel (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



k-bay schrieb:


> bei uns in HRO fängt eine bekannte gruppe skrupelloser angler massig absteiger. untermaßig und ausgehungert wandern die bei denen ins tütchen. habs von einigen ecken schon gehört und gestern selbst gesehen.
> ich such jetzt erstmal die telenummer der fischereiaufsicht ...


 
solchen Leuten muss sofort das Handwerk gelegt werden,
ich kann sowas immer nicht verstehen:c, zugleich diese Fische sowieso nicht schmecken sollen !!!!!!!!!!!
Das heißt nicht das ich so ein Fisch schon mal gegessen hab.#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich hoffe, es ist nicht zu spät. |rolleyes

@ Ossi, #h

Ein gaaaanz dickes   *Petri Heil*   zu diesem Prachtstück!!! :m
Heute wäre der einzige Tag gewesen, an dem ich hätte los können. Hätte .......  :c
Und morgen geht es schon wieder Richtung Ruhrpott. :c

So wird dat nichts mehr mit der Mefo. #d 

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Rhöde (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



k-bay schrieb:


> bei uns in HRO fängt eine bekannte gruppe skrupelloser angler massig absteiger. untermaßig und ausgehungert wandern die bei denen ins tütchen. habs von einigen ecken schon gehört und gestern selbst gesehen.
> ich such jetzt erstmal die telenummer der fischereiaufsicht ...


 
Solchen Typen *muß* Einhalt geboten werden.
Bleib da bloß dran und zeig der Fischereiaufsicht energisch den Mißstand auf.
Glaub mir, es funktioniert !
Bloß nicht aufgeben. 
Ich drück die Daumen !


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



k-bay schrieb:


> bei uns in HRO fängt eine bekannte gruppe skrupelloser angler massig absteiger. untermaßig und ausgehungert wandern die bei denen ins tütchen. habs von einigen ecken schon gehört und gestern selbst gesehen.
> ich such jetzt erstmal die telenummer der fischereiaufsicht ...


 
Besteht in dem Bereich ein Fischschongebiet oder andere Verbote? Das würde die Sache vereinfachen..., ansonsten hast Du schlechte Karten.
Mir blutet das Herz wenn ich solche Berichte lese, bleibe bitte dran...


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

@ k-bay

sowas kam mir letztes Jahr schon zu Ohren, dass da einige Osteuropäische Mitbürger mit Imigrationshintergrund sich die Tüten vollstopfen...:r Wäre schön wenn du uns da auf dem Laufenden halten würdest....

@ mefohunter

Du weisst doch, zu spät ist es nie. Danke Rolf und ich dachte, ich treff dich mal wieder irgendwo. Aber du hast ja auch nur noch das Arbeiten im Kopf...

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

macht das einer bei uns,der ist dann fällig....egal welche nationalität.wollte noch mal ne gute nachricht senden.habe heute von 7 anfassern 3 mefos gefangen.sie waren alle so um die 45cm und schwimmen wieder  alle auf möre-silda in blau-silber.fotos gibt es diesmal nicht....leicht abgehakt und ab die post.morgen neuer versuch  tschüssen


----------



## huhu77 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Moin Männers.....:vik:
Bin ziemlich neu hier in der Mefo Ecke.....
Letzte Woche das erste mal "raus"gewesen...Die Boltenhagener Steilküste zu befischen.....kein Biss ,kein Fisch.....
Morgen früh solls wieder losgehen..!!!
Nun meine Fragen...
Welcher Wind ist am günstigsten fürs Mefo fischen.
Wo kann ich am ersehen von wo der wind kommt??
Hatten vor morgen zum Weissenhäuser Strand zu fahren,um dort zu Fischen.
Oder was haltet ihr von der Steilküste dort??!!

Danke schon mal im vorraus!!
mfg Dennis:m


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Moin Huhu...

In Redewisch keinen Fisch? Das soll vorkommen....

Für die Windvorhersage nutzen die meisten den Link hier.

Und zu Weissenhaus können dir die Leute vor Ort mehr sagen als ich......


----------



## MeFo_83 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ist ein Naturschutzgebiet, aber das stört keinen...
War heute dort mal gucken ob dort überhaupt schon was los ist...
Das was Wathose meint, "dann ist er oder die dran" wenn man soetwas sieht, passt eigentlich auch so zu meinem Vorstellungen!!!:r
 ABER,
ich war alleine, und die "nicht deutschsprachige" Gruppe war mehr als klar in der überzahl#t 1 gegen 9 :c
Das was ich beobachten konnte heute so beim vorbei gehen ist, das 2 kleine Mefo`s mit DEUTLICH untermaß in den tüten verschwunden ist!
Die verstecken dann die tüten immer richtung büsche in ihren erdlöchern...
Hatte das der letzten Kontrolle auch schon mitgeteilt, die sind auch suchen gegangen, aber die sind so schlau das die sich immer neue löcher nehmen...


----------



## MeFo_83 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es ist nicht zu spät. |rolleyes


die sind jeden tag da! fast alle zusammen!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich habe heute hier auf Fehmarn an der südlichen Ostküste eine 43er auf einen 22gr Pfeiffer TuWob in weis gefangen. :m

Ich habe bisher noch nie etwas auf TuWobs gefangen, laufen zwar spitzenmäßig, fliegen aber wie ein Toaster. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Weite ist eben nicht alles...Petri...:m


----------



## holzwurm (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

@ huhu77



http://www.windfinder.com/report/boltenhagen

UND

http://www.pegelonline.wsv.de/webse...lisierung?ansicht=einzeln&pegelnummer=9670070

so soviel dazu den rest musst du selbst dann anklicken ........


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> Dieses Gebiet von dem der K-Bay spricht ist Rostock Schmarl.
> Ist ein Naturschutzgebiet, aber das stört keinen...
> War heute dort mal gucken ob dort überhaupt schon was los ist...
> Das was Wathose meint, "dann ist er oder die dran" wenn man soetwas sieht, passt eigentlich auch so zu meinem Vorstellungen!!!:r
> ...


 
Bei denen zählt keine Größe. Die machen eh Fischsuppe draus. 

Hatte ich mal hier erlebt. Standen mit 3 Gruppen beim Angeln. Kontrolleur kommt vorbei, unterhält sich mit einem der ersten Gruppe und zieht dann seinen Pass und fragt nach den Papieren. 
Dann auf den Weg zu uns mußte er an den Osteuropäern, die aber voll OK waren und die Fischereigesetze ganz genau kannten und auch einhielten, vorbei. Aber im großen Bogen. Danach wollte er unsere Papiere sehen. Wir haben ihn dann gefragt, warum er die andere Gruppe nicht kontroliert. Das müße man verstehen, er ist allein und mache das ja nur ehrenamtlich. Also immer nur die kontrolieren, wo man von weitem sieht, da ist alles in Ordnung. Irgendwie verstehe ich aber den Sinn und Zweck der Kontrolle gerade nicht. #c


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

:g





FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich habe heute hier auf Fehmarn an der südlichen Ostküste eine 43er auf einen 22gr Pfeiffer TuWob in weis gefangen. :m
> 
> Ich habe bisher noch nie etwas auf TuWobs gefangen, laufen zwar spitzenmäßig, fliegen aber wie ein Toaster.
> 
> ...


so ist es ossi 
meist sind die fische dichter dran als man denk 
t 
petri heil 
war die insel nicht braun heute 
gestern ja


----------



## Rhöde (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Aber im großen Bogen. Danach wollte er unsere Papiere sehen. Wir haben ihn dann gefragt, warum er die andere Gruppe nicht kontroliert.


 
Ich hätte ihn gefragt ob er nicht alle Latten am Zaun hat und was ihm einfällt dann    
 noch andere zu kontrollieren.
Dann soll er, als einer mit Ortskenntnis, von vornherein Verstärkung mitnehmen oder sein Ehrenamt an den Nagel hängen.
Wo gibt 's denn sowas |bigeyes !


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Angeln ist in Russland Volkssport, der bis ins Extreme betrieben wird. Bei vielen kann man Mahnen und wer hat schon Lust sich auf die Rübe hauen zu lassen. Da muß dann die Polizei herhalten. War mal ein Bericht im Fernsehen. Die wollten mit Hubschraubern Angler von einer treibenden Eisscholle retten und die haben sich zu wehr gesetzt. Ist da auch Vokssport.  http://www.google.de/search?q=Russische+angler+eisscholle&rls=com.microsoft:de:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7PRFB_deDE454&redir_esc=&ei=_Cf6TrD1OYTMswaixdAL


----------



## MeFo_83 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

die nehmen alles an fisch mit da. Blei,Brassen,Rotaugen....
das mit dem bogen um diese gruppen machen kenn ich auch!
hab ich auch schon sehen müssen...#d
am strand wurden wir mal völlig überrascht!
Wir saßen am wasser nix ahnend, da hächelt auf einmal irgendetwas hinter uns im nacken...wir drehten uns um und guckten nem ausgewachsenen Rottweiler fast ins maul |bigeyes
mein kumpel hat sich fast vor schreck in die hose gemacht
waren auch 2 ehrenamtliche die diesen zum schutz mithatten!
die erzählten uns auch das sie sogar schon von solchen gruppen angegriffen wurden!


----------



## steffen4559 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Bei uns gibt es nur zu wenig Eisschollen.:c
Die sind auch an vielen diversen Flüssen zu sehen aber keiner kontrolliert sie aus Angst#q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich habe heute hier auf Fehmarn an der südlichen Ostküste eine 43er auf einen 22gr Pfeiffer TuWob in weis gefangen. :m
> 
> Ich habe bisher noch nie etwas auf TuWobs gefangen, laufen zwar spitzenmäßig, fliegen aber wie ein Toaster.
> 
> ...



Petri zum Fisch...

Ich habe die Tuwob "Dinger" gerade testen dürfen und
muss sagen, dass die ganz ordentlich fliegen.
Man muss sich beim Werfen nur umstellen und 
nicht wie sonst an kurzer Leine schnell bechleunigen,
sondern den Wobbler in einer gleichmässigen Bewegung
beschleunigen. Dann wackelt das Teil noch kurz und zischt
Richtung Horizont. Zwar etwas kürzer als ein Snaps,aber für
einen Wobbler nicht schlecht


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

werde gleich mit fischlandmefo mal los und schauen was die mefos heute so machen.....vielleicht diesmal mit foto  bis nachher


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

so sind wieder da.jan und unsereins...  .ja hat 2(ca.35cm und 53cm) und ich hatte drei(ca.40cm,45cm und 48cm) und ne 4.e ist mir kurz vorm kescher wieder ausgestiegen....die drills waren aber dennoch klasse,auch bei solchen kleinen fischen  der tag war richtig schön...vielleicht klappt es diese woche nochmal.schauen wir mal.wasser war klar wie sau.er hat mit gno und ich mit smöre-silda gefischt.fotos haben wir auch mal gemacht.tschüssen.... und petri allen


----------



## fischlandmefo (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich hoffe auch das es mal wieder klappt und wir zusammen los können!
Hat echt Spass gemacht und mal wieder so schön gezuckt in der Rute !!!
Das Forellchen hat schön gekämpft,so mit springen an langer Leine und so.....:m|rolleyes!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!
Ps.Olaf setz mal die Fotos rein!!!


----------



## Kexx (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Nur mal so als Info weil ja im Raum Rostock so viel Ärger ist mit Verstössen etc. ruft mal die Wasserschutzpolizei an die sind auch für sowas zuständig und die Jungs greifen auch durch.


----------



## Slotterwobbel (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> so sind wieder da.jan und unsereins...  .ja hat 2(ca.35cm und 53cm) und ich hatte drei(ca.40cm,45cm und 48cm) und ne 4.e ist mir kurz vorm kescher wieder ausgestiegen....die drills waren aber dennoch klasse,auch bei solchen kleinen fischen  der tag war richtig schön...vielleicht klappt es diese woche nochmal.schauen wir mal.wasser war klar wie sau.er hat mit gno und ich mit smöre-silda gefischt.fotos haben wir auch mal gemacht.tschüssen.... und petri allen


 
Petri den Fängern, das hört sich doch nach ein klasse Angeltag an.
Sag mal wo habt ihr den geangelt??|kopfkrat
Keine Details!!!!!
Gruss Dirk


----------



## cean (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> Ist ein Naturschutzgebiet, aber das stört keinen...
> War heute dort mal gucken ob dort überhaupt schon was los ist...
> Das was Wathose meint, "dann ist er oder die dran" wenn man soetwas sieht, passt eigentlich auch so zu meinem Vorstellungen!!!:r
> ABER,
> ...



Diese rassistische Ausdrücke kotzen mich sowas von an. Nur weil die Osteuropäer sind, sind sie keine Hunde. Wie oft habe ich gesehen, wie die "Deutschsprachige" zwischen Mühlendamm und Petribrücke (Fischschonbezirk) mit Kunstködern angeln, die 2 und mehr Drillinge dran haben, und untermassige Barsche und Zander eintütten. Also liegt es nicht nur an der Nationalität. Es gibt auch bei den und bei den anderen "Schwarze Schaffe".


----------



## eric02 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

was heisst denn hier rassistische ausdrücke.das ist leider eine tatsache.sicher gibt es auch viele einheimische die so ne ******** machen,und denen gehört auch der fs entzogen oder voll die saftige strafe aber meine persönliche meinung ist und bleibt das die ost europäischen angler noch viel mehr mist bauen.alles schon selbst an verschiedenen gewässern mit erlebt. man wird als angler voll gemacht,weil se sich nebenbei die rübe zu ballern.fische werden geköppt und trotzdem liegen gelassen.fischereiaufsicht traut sich nicht die zu kontrollieren und selbst die blau weissen haben schiss.aber wehe man beschwert sich,dann biste gleich ein nazi oder so. aber egal ändert sich meistens eh nicht viel.muss aber auch dazu sagen,habe russische angelkollegen die einfach nur top leute sind.macht auch echt spass mal mit denen zu angeln und von einigen kann man echt noch was lernen.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

so mal zurück zu thema :m

Für den geplanten  Jahresabschluss  musste ich meine Nase heute  nochmal in den S/SW Wind halten .
Ausgesucht  hatte ich mir den Strand von Johannistahl,die Strategie war " nur vom  Ufer aus gefangen zählt" gegen 11oo konnte  ich dann zusehen wie in etwa 5 m  Entfernung ein Silberling auf meinen STRIPPER 15 gr Schockfarben  knallte;echt goiles Erlebniss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!!
Nach kurzem Drill war mein Jahresabschluss erfolgreich getätigt !!


----------



## MeFo_83 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



eric02 schrieb:


> was heisst denn hier rassistische ausdrücke.das ist leider eine tatsache.sicher gibt es auch viele einheimische die so ne ******** machen,und denen gehört auch der fs entzogen oder voll die saftige strafe aber meine persönliche meinung ist und bleibt das die ost europäischen angler noch viel mehr mist bauen.alles schon selbst an verschiedenen gewässern mit erlebt. man wird als angler voll gemacht,weil se sich nebenbei die rübe zu ballern.fische werden geköppt und trotzdem liegen gelassen.fischereiaufsicht traut sich nicht die zu kontrollieren und selbst die blau weissen haben schiss.aber wehe man beschwert sich,dann biste gleich ein nazi oder so. aber egal ändert sich meistens eh nicht viel.muss aber auch dazu sagen,habe russische angelkollegen die einfach nur top leute sind.macht auch echt spass mal mit denen zu angeln und von einigen kann man echt noch was lernen.


|good: Hab nen türkischen Kollegen und der ist auch die bombe als mensch!!|rolleyes


----------



## nico234moto (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

was hat das alles mit den fangberichten(mefo) zu tun!


----------



## MeFo_83 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



cean schrieb:


> Diese rassistische Ausdrücke kotzen mich sowas von an. Nur weil die Osteuropäer sind, sind sie keine Hunde. Wie oft habe ich gesehen, wie die "Deutschsprachige" zwischen Mühlendamm und Petribrücke (Fischschonbezirk) mit Kunstködern angeln, die 2 und mehr Drillinge dran haben, und untermassige Barsche und Zander eintütten. Also liegt es nicht nur an der Nationalität. Es gibt auch bei den und bei den anderen "Schwarze Schaffe".


ich weiß ja nicht was für dich "rassistische ausdrücke" sein sollen, aber ich hätte ja auch Kätzchen schreiben können...
Sicher gibt es in "unseren Reihen" auch diese art von Räubern, aber es ist nunmal Fakt bei dem was ich jedesmal sehen muß...
Und ob nun der oder der, wer so nen mist am wasser baut,gehört bestraft!
Also Blutdruck wieder runter, sollte keine Beleidigung werden|rolleyes |wavey:


----------



## Meerforellenfan (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> so mal zurück zu thema :m
> 
> Für den geplanten  Jahresabschluss  musste ich meine Nase heute  nochmal in den S/SW Wind halten .
> Ausgesucht  hatte ich mir den Strand von Johannistahl,die Strategie war " nur vom  Ufer aus gefangen zählt" gegen 11oo konnte  ich dann zusehen wie in etwa 5 m  Entfernung ein Silberling auf meinen STRIPPER 15 gr Schockfarben  knallte;echt goiles Erlebniss
> ...



Johannistal auf den Steinen hatte ich das gleiche Erlebnis........war so geillllllllll#h


----------



## charly-wengern (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

tach zusammen!
ich bin auf der suche nach nem neuen blinkerstock. mein alter is dieses jahr auf fehmarn zerbrochen. 

danke für eure hilfe!!


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Sagt mal leute ich will fotos sehen :gvon euren fängen 
freitag bin ich on tour wieder


----------



## elbetaler (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hallo, war heute bei Steinbeck, von 13.30 - 17.00Uhr.
Eine Mefo untermaßig und gefühlte 5-6 Nachläufer. Wetter hat mitgespielt aber zu starker ablandiger Wind. Wasser sehr klar, einiges abgerissenes Kraut bis ca. 30m vom Ufer. Eingesetzte Köder: Spöket(18g), Snaps (25g) in Cu/grün, sw/rt und andere.
Strand war gut besucht. Ein anderer Angler hat ne 48iger.
Tschüss und Petri.


----------



## fischlandmefo (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Sagt mal leute ich will fotos sehen :gvon euren fängen
> freitag bin ich on tour wieder


Musst mal bei PLZ1 und dann bei Fänge zw.Warnemünde und Darß schauen da kannst Du unsere Mefos ansehen:g:m!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Musst mal bei PLZ1 und dann bei Fänge zw.Warnemünde und Darß schauen da kannst Du unsere Mefos ansehen:g:m!!!
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!



Stella Rolle und da sagen immer alle der Osten hat kein Geld |supergri


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Stella Rolle und da sagen immer alle der Osten hat kein Geld |supergri


Warst Du schon mal im "Osten"?
Wer billig kauft,kauft 2 mal:g!!! Das ist auch im "Westen"so!
Hab die Rolle schon ein paar Jahre und sie läuft unvergleichlich softig wie am ersten Tag,trotz Vollbad und Sturz auf einen Stein.
Gruß vom (West)-Fischland!!!:vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Warst Du schon mal im "Osten"?
> Wer billig kauft,kauft 2 mal:g!!! Das ist auch im "Westen"so!
> Hab die Rolle schon ein paar Jahre und sie läuft unvergleichlich softig wie am ersten Tag,trotz Vollbad und Sturz auf einen Stein.
> Gruß vom (West)-Fischland!!!:vik:



Sitze gerade im Osten:q ......natürlich war das mehr als joke gedacht.......der schalk hat mich geritten |bla:....ansonsten haste natürlich recht#6


----------



## Slotterwobbel (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Komme gerade von der Kieler -Förde zurück, erst Trocken , dann dauerregen.
bis auf ein schön Biss, den ich nicht mitbekommen habe#q, konnte ich noch ein Klein Schwarm ca. 6 Stück vor mein Füssen vorbei Schwimmen sehen.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## dido_43 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Nachtrag:

Gestern Nachmittag westlich von HRO 1 Aussteiger. Blank um die 50.

Wenn die Wettervorhersage stimmt, werde ich sie am WE rauskitzeln.

Schon mal vorab allen MeFo-Süchtigen einen Guten Rutsch und TL für 2012 #h


----------



## todes.timo (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Gestern 2 Mefos um die 40cm, Wind 5-6 aus Südwest und es hat geregnet wie in Strömen.
War trotzdem geil.

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## watzki (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Bin in Strande Gestern leider schneider gegangen. Vormittags ging das Wetter noch, ab Mittag wurde es etwas ungemütlich und das Wasser wurde ziemlich trübe.
2 Bisse, einer direkt beim Anheben des Snaps. Rute kurz krumm, ein Schwall und Ende. :-/

Ich muss mir mal ein besseres Revier in der Gegend suchen...

Vielleicht habe ich über Silvester in der Geltinger Ecke mehr Erfolg.

Guten Rutsch Euch!


----------



## finnson (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

will morgen fråh bis nachmittag mit fliege los...wer hat auch yeit und lust?
mfg finnson


----------



## finnson (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

war heute jemand in der eckernfærder bucht? habe gehært, dass das wasser  ziemlich braun sei......?!


----------



## Immer Schneider (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

So gerade vom Strand vor der Haustür :vik:zurück. Klasse Tag, bis Mittag strahlender Sonnenschein und klares Wasser. 2 Bisse, einen davon direkt unter der Rutenspitze, nicht verwandelt #q, mehrere Anstubser und jede Menge Köderbegleiter getreu dem Motto "Nur ankucken, nicht anfassen" #d 
Waren aber alles nur 30er max. 40er. Wenn die mal alle groß werden, dann ...  
Insgesamt schöner Tag und ich habe ordentlich was auf´s Wurfkonto eingezahlt u. trotzdem bleibe ich wie

Immer Schneider


----------



## stiffler72 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



finnson schrieb:


> war heute jemand in der eckernfærder bucht? habe gehært, dass das wasser ziemlich braun sei......?!


 
War heute in Waabs und da war das Wasser klar...


----------



## k-bay (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

moinsen,
heute vormittag war ich nochmal an der küste unterwegs und konnte eine sternstunde erleben.
6 mefos in 2 stunden. nochmal 5 sind mir im drill entgangen. darunter 2 richtig dicke.
2 stück sind mit nach haus gekommen, der rest schwimmt wieder.
wasser war trüb. alles auf kupfer ....


----------



## holzwurm (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

also bei eckernförde ( durch den windstillstand über nacht ) war von 483 der wasserstand auf 544 gestiegen und es war sehr trübe bei 6grad (robinsonshütte ) ,kein fisch in sicht 
ps wer bei ungefähr bei max wurfweite einen grünen gelben neuen hansen lotus finden sollte ,das ist meiner


----------



## finnson (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

vielen dank! ich werd morgen früh mal sehen wie das wasser aussieht! sonst gehts weiter richtung norden


----------



## Meerforellenfan (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



k-bay schrieb:


> moinsen,
> heute vormittag war ich nochmal an der küste unterwegs und konnte eine sternstunde erleben.
> 6 mefos in 2 stunden. nochmal 5 sind mir im drill entgangen. darunter 2 richtig dicke.
> 2 stück sind mit nach haus gekommen, der rest schwimmt wieder.
> wasser war trüb. alles auf kupfer ....



schöne sternstunde, hat man ja nicht so oft, peti #6


----------



## Slotterwobbel (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



k-bay schrieb:


> moinsen,
> heute vormittag war ich nochmal an der küste unterwegs und konnte eine sternstunde erleben.
> 6 mefos in 2 stunden. nochmal 5 sind mir im drill entgangen. darunter 2 richtig dicke.
> 2 stück sind mit nach haus gekommen, der rest schwimmt wieder.
> wasser war trüb. alles auf kupfer ....


 
Petri, so ein Tag kann man im Kalender Rot eintragen#6

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Nordangler (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Waren gestern los um eine neuartige Kunstgarnele zu testen.
Montiert als Beifänger beim blinkern.
Nach dem 10ten Wurf war die Rute krumm und mein Besuch hatte seine allererste Mefo am Haken. Zwar nur ca. 30-35 cm groß, aber halt seine erste  Mefo beim allerersten Mal Meerforellen angeln.
ich glaube der ist nun versaut und süchtig nach Mefos.

Und tatsächlich hatte die kleine Mefo statt den Blinker auch die Beifängergarnele genommen.
Nach dem Fotoshooting ging es wieder zurück ins nasse Element.
Dann hatten wir noch 2 Nachläufer. Für 90 Minuten angeln, war dies bestimmt kein schlechter Tag.

Sven


----------



## holzwurm (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

jo versaut ist er fürs leben, 
schaut euch das Grinsen an das geht ja fast einmal um den Kopf !
Wenn er hilfe benötigt : mal bei der Krankenkasse nachfragen wg der Suchthilfe.
Hat aber bei mir auch nicht geholfen: Diagnose Silbersucht .....ganz schlimmer fall.
So wie es aussieht muss ich wohl zu Dr House


----------



## ole van der see (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

gestern in bülk im wasser gewesen....leider nix.
wünsche allen ein guten rutsch und viel viel glück im neuem jahr!
#6 TL Ole


----------



## Hameck (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Allen besessenen Meerforellenfischern einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr viel Freizeit für die Sucht und die eine oder andere gute Forelle im Kescher wünscht euch

Hameck.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Wünsche  einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!
Fette Beute uns allen !


----------



## Lenkers (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hej,
ich habe dann auch mal diesen Tag im Kalender rot angemalt.
Es war ein sehr sehr schöner Tag!
Nur ein Biss und ein Fisch, aber das reicht ja (mitunter).

Wasser war 4,5°C
Luft 1-2°C
Wind: erst von links-vorne um 3 und dann war er fast weg
Wasser auf ca.50m sehr trüb - also galt jeder Meter Wurfweite!
Fänger war heute der rot/schwarz/goldene Snaps in 20Gramm mit Cirkle Hook (Danke Rosi für die Tipps :l).
Rute und Rolle liegen ja neben dem Fisch.
Salmo Trutta Trutta 68 cm und 3400 Gramm.
Klar - neuer PB.

Euch allen ein schönes Mefojahr 2012 (mir aber auch!):vik:

Skitt Fiske
 Lenker


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

So, das Jahr hat echt gut aufgehört 
2 x Silvestersilber. (42 und 43 cm)
Das Neujahrsmahl ist gesichert.
Mit Andre auf der Insel rockt es einfach!
Und was die Trutten gegessen haben, konnte ich dann auch noch rausfinden...
Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch und Petri Heil für's neue Jahr.


----------



## Ines (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Witziges Foto von euch beiden! Silvester-Petri und guten Rutsch!


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Petri Jungs! Guten Rutsch wünsch ich euch allen!
MfG HHjung 93


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> ......Mit Andre auf der Insel rockt es einfach......



nächstes Mal winkt Ihr mal zurück, wenn Ihr
den Auslauf unsicher macht #h

P.S.: Petri natürlich und ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> nächstes Mal winkt Ihr mal zurück, wenn Ihr
> den Auslauf unsicher macht #h
> 
> P.S.: Petri natürlich und ein frohes neues Jahr



Ja, gerne doch. |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


Warst Du der Schwarze Punkt am Horizont??  |kopfkrat


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Ines schrieb:


> Witziges Foto von euch beiden! Silvester-Petri und guten Rutsch!



War auch ein witziger Tag. 
Und Dir auch ein besonders schönes neues Jahr.  #h


----------



## Heringsfresser (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Waren gestern los um eine neuartige Kunstgarnele zu testen.
> Montiert als Beifänger beim blinkern.
> Nach dem 10ten Wurf war die Rute krumm und mein Besuch hatte seine allererste Mefo am Haken. Zwar nur ca. 30-35 cm groß, aber halt seine erste  Mefo beim allerersten Mal Meerforellen angeln.
> ich glaube der ist nun versaut und süchtig nach Mefos.
> ...



Petri allen Miteinander und ein frohes, erfolgreiches neues Jahr wünsch' ich euch!

Nordangler, wo kann man denn diese geilen Garnelenimitationen käufen, würde mich interessieren?

Besten Gruß, Micha


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> So, das Jahr hat echt gut aufgehört
> 2 x Silvestersilber. (42 und 43 cm)
> Das Neujahrsmahl ist gesichert.
> Mit Andre auf der Insel rockt es einfach!
> ...


 das sind doch stichlinge |bigeyes geile fotos jan hier noch mal mein glückwunsch sonntag gehts weiter


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> nächstes Mal winkt Ihr mal zurück, wenn Ihr
> den Auslauf unsicher macht #h
> 
> P.S.: Petri natürlich und ein frohes neues Jahr


 Ich hab dich garnicht gesehen ich hatte nur augen 
weil ne richtige fette meine fliege verfehlt hat 
voll aussen wasser raus was für ne bombe #q


----------

